# All Slavic languages: being home vs. going home



## phosphore

Moved from here.
The topic of this thread is forms for "being home" and "going home" in all Slavic languages.


Encolpius said:


> Since context is quite good, does it mean in BCS you would say: Moji nisu bili doma???


 
Yes, but a Serb would say "kod kuće" or "kući", and not "doma".


----------



## phosphore

Maja said:


> phosphore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but a Serb would say "kod kuće" or "kući", and not "doma".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would use "naši/наши" for a Sports team, or a National team.
> "Da li su naši pobedili?" - Did our team win?
> We would use "naši/наши" for a Sports team, or a National team.
> "Da li su naši pobedili?" - Did our team win?
Click to expand...

 
You mean a Serb would rather *say* "kod kuće" than "kući"? I am sure it's quite the opposite. As to the stigma about "kući" which is allegedly only a dative, that's really a non-sense. How is "doma" an adverb and "kući" can't be?


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> You mean a Serb would rather *say* "kod kuće" than "kući"? I am sure it's quite the opposite. As to the stigma about "kući" which is allegedly only a dative, that's really a non-sense. How is "doma" an adverb and "kući" can't be?



Bosnian:

To me "kući" and "kod kuće" sound perfectly normal in designating location in this context, and I use both quite often. On the other hand "doma" is Croatian-sounding but I use it sometimes, not as often as the other two though.

However, HJP does make a disctinction between doma and kući, the first designating both location and direction, the other only direction. I am not sure this is present in regular speech. On the other hand...

Ostao mi je mobitel kući
OStao mi je mobitel kod kuće

The first one does not sound as good.


----------



## phosphore

This is a whole another subject, but we are taught in school that we should say "kod kuće sam" and not "kući sam" and on the other hand "idem lekaru" and not "idem kod lekara". That does not make much sense to me though: in Croatian you can say "idem doma" and "doma sam", in English you say "I'm going home" and "I'm home" and we say "idem kući" and "kući sam". There is no reason for the latter to be incorrect.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

phosphore said:


> in Croatian you can say "idem doma" and "doma sam", in English you say "I'm going home" and "I'm home" and we say "idem kući" and "kući sam". There is no reason for the latter to be incorrect.


 
Slovenian, on the other hand, makes a distinction between the two:

*Grem domov.* = I'm going home.
*Sem doma.* = I'm home.


----------



## Encolpius

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian, on the other hand, makes a distinction between the two:
> 
> *Grem domov.* = I'm going home.
> *Sem doma.* = I'm home.



Just like Czech and Slovak. we should open a new topic. 

Cz.: jdu domů, jsem doma
Sk.: idem domov, som doma


----------



## DenisBiH

Encolpius said:


> Just like Czech and Slovak. we should open a new topic.
> 
> Cz.: jdu domů, jsem doma
> Sk.: idem domov, som doma




I think Croatian makes this distinction in other uses.

_Idem svome *domu*_. / _Idem *domu* svome_. - I'm going to my home.

_Idem *doma* svome_ might be border-line (in)correct, but if it was correct it would have the meaning "I'm going home to my own" as in maybe I'm going home to my husband/son etc.


----------



## Maja

phosphore said:


> You mean a Serb would rather *say* "kod kuće" than "kući"? I am sure it's quite the opposite.


 I don't know about rather, because I hear many people using it, but grammatically correct, in this particular sentence, is "kod kuće".
As you said: "idem lekaru" but "kod lekara sam".
If smo asks you where you are, you'll always say "kod druga, kod devojke, kod roditelja..." but not "kod kuće"? 


DenisBiH said:


> However, HJP does make a disctinction between doma and kući, the first designating both location and  direction, the other only direction.


 Exactly, same difference as in "kod kuće" and "kući".
So "Idem kući, ali sam kod kuće"! 
At least, that is how we were thought  in school.


----------



## Duya

Technically, both "kući" and "doma" are in a wrong case, so prescriptivists prosecute them. However, I'd say that practically both became adverbs on their own, especially "doma", so they eventually should get sanctioned -- "doma" already is, isn't it?

As for "kod+genitive" in directional sense, proscribing it is an utter nonsense. For the start, it does not mean the same as the dative: "idem kod majke" means "I'm going at my mother's" [house], and she doesn't even have to be there. When we say, "idem kod ljekara", we just stress that we're going to the hospital rather than to a particular doctor.


----------

